# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  Taubheit in der Oberschenkeln und Zehen

## carloso

Habe nach der OP Taubheit in den Oberschenkeln und Zehen bekommen und der Arzt meinte das dies in paar Monaten vergeht, bei mir ist es schon 20 Monate lang dieses Gefühl und es geht nicht weg ja manchmal sticht es als wenn jemand ein Messer reinstechen würde. Haben welche das gleiche Problem wie ich?

Auch sonst bin ich nicht zufrieden mit meinem Zustand, ständig ein brennen im Penis was die Urologin auf ein Bakterienbefall hinweisst. Langsam glaube ich das ich mit diese Nebenwirkungen Leben muss. Zwar ist mein PSA noch im Keller aber das kann sich ja ändern.

Gruß Karl

----------


## Urologe

Wahrscheinlich wurde der Nervus obturatorius irritiert. Nerven erholen sich mit mit einer Geschwindigkeit von max. 1 mm pro Tag. Das kann also dauern ....
Bezüglich des Brennen in der Harnröhre würde ich mal zusätzlich einen Multiplex-PCR-Harnröhrenbstrich auf Chamydien/Mykoplasmen/Ureaplasma veranlassen

----------


## carloso

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, ja mit diesem Nervus obturatorius muss ich wohl noch länger rechnen und muss wohl abwarten. 
Die Harnröhre ist ja zu da geht nichts mehr durch, manchmal ist es ein wenig feucht am Ausgang ich habe ja den suprapubischen Katheter und komme auch gut zurecht, aber wenn es was besseres geben würde wäre schön. Allerdings diese Harnröhrenstrikturen OP kommt nicht in betracht.

Gruß Karl

----------


## carloso

Da bin ich mal wieder
Am 9. Januar war ich beim Neurologen und gestern habe ich den Bericht erhalten mit der Diagnose Pollyneuropatie, dazu ein Rezept B12 Ankermann UTA und FOLSAN 0.4 MG täglich eine. Die Sensibilitätsstörungen der Oberschenkel lateral kann dem Versorgungsgebiet des N. cutaneus femoris lateralis zugeordnet werden, unklar ist der Mechanismus einer möglichen Reizung durch die Prostatektomie. Also kein Zusammenhang mit der Taubheit in den Zehen.
Eine andere Baustelle mit dem suprapubischen Katheter das Probleme macht, habe ich nächsten Monat einen Termin im Urologischen Klinik Großhadern München.
Am 12. Februar lasse ich Blutabnehmen für den PSA-Wert und bin gespannt auf das Ergebnis.

Gruß Karl

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Karl,

da ich selbst unzählige Male durch Untersuchungen bei diversen Experten zwar Polyneuropathie bestätigt bekommen habe, aber der Befund stets lautete "unklarer Genese" bin ich unlängst dem Hinweis von fs gefolgt, prophylaktisch die nachfolgenden Blutwerte ermitteln zu lassen, nämlich BZ nüchtern, Glukosetoleranztest sowie HbA1c. Das Ergebnis ergab für mich einen Mittelwert im eher günstigen Graubereich.

Die nachfolgenden Links dienen lediglich der Wissensauffrischung:

https://www.netdoktor.de/krankheiten/polyneuropathie/

https://bloch-verlag.de/polyneuropat...SAAEgLYofD_BwE

Ich wünsche Die Linderung Deiner Beschwerden durch die verschriebenen Medikamente.

Beste Grüße

Harald

----------


## carloso

Hallo Harald danke für die Wünsche! 
Seit 3 Tagen nehme ich die Folsan und B12 Vitamin und verspüre tatsächlich eine Besserung zumindest ist das zucken weg das mich sehr gestört hat, die Taubheit in den Zehen ist noch vorhanden aber so schnell hilft das ja nicht. 
Allerdings der suprapubischen Katheter macht mir Probleme, habe aber erst am 28.02 Termin in Großhadern bekommen.

Gruß Karl

----------

